# What happens when Sheriff comes to your home to take ur households/goods?



## gaggi (16 Mar 2009)

HI,
 Could someone please advise what happens when sheriff comes to your home to take ur households/goods. 

our solicitor said that these days it doesnt happen, ie, they will not come to get ur tv or washing machine etc, but my husband heard someone on radio the other day and the man was telling when someone came( sheriff) with truck to get sofa and fridge etc.

so would someone know what happens? i.e what if u dont open ur door.

all help required/

gaggi


----------



## Padraigb (17 Mar 2009)

The sheriff is usually a fairly humane person who would rather not take your goods. Quite apart from being humane, it's a difficult way for him/her to do business: the goods have then to be moved, stored, then sold -- work and expense involved. It's also bad value for the debtor, as seized goods are often sold cheaply.

If a debtor makes a convincing effort to raise money, the sheriff will generally co-operate. But if it comes to it, they will seize goods. They can get a warrant that allows them to force an entry.

If you have received notice from a sheriff, I suggest that you contact him or her and ask for guidance on how to deal with things. It might be better for you to sell some goods to raise the money. That way, you can choose what to sell, and you might get a better price.

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Smashbox (17 Mar 2009)

If you dont let them in, I'm sure they'll have a way of gaining entry be it with police force or a warrent..


----------



## Sully1 (17 Mar 2009)

Guards are often called by the Sheriff to accompany the Sheiff to ensure that there is no breach of the peace by the householder(s), neighbours, sheriff etc. So guards could be sitting outside your house while the Sheriff calls in.....
Its not a nice job for them to be involved in at any level but thats the way it goes.............


----------



## Megan (19 Mar 2009)

I heard the Dublin Sheriff on RTE 1 this morning. He sounded very approachable and said if people make an effort to pay something he will allways meet them half way.
He said he gets paid a % of what he takes in so it would seem the more he collects the more he gets paid.


----------



## gillarosa (20 Mar 2009)

I agree with Padraig and Megan. If you have received correspondance from the Sheriffs Office your best route is to respond to them. They appear to be open to negociation and finding a happy medium between the Creditor and Debtor. But to answer your question, they do come and they do reclaim the property for which the Debtor owes re-payments.


----------



## ivor james (21 Mar 2009)

Listen...they will not seize goods as such from a family home, they will not seize fridges or sofas or dvd players or kettles or beds or clothes ect,they will seize however jewellery ,cash , cars, or any other valuables that are relatively easily sold on, in general the banks wont send in the sheriff but that dosent mean the never do,the revenue on the other hand ALWAYS send in the sheriff,I know this from personal and painful experience,when my company went bust it was owed over 70k in from creditors,I owed the revenue 12k,I also owed  a personal loan to AIB(22k) which I had used to try to prop up my business whilst waiting in forlorn hope of actually getting paid by main contractors who never had any intention of paying. Revenue sent in the sheriff,bank did not. To cut a long story short we lost our car which was sold on for 11k which was then forwarded to the revenue,it was at this point when I decided to liquidate,there was no point in flogging a dead horse so to speak. They will also know if you have any investment properties etc. They are doing a job and yes they are as reasonable as they can be under the circumstances,we could not reach a compromise as we were literally bust,we had less that 10k left in the business which we used to properly liquidate the company. Thats my experience anyway.


----------



## eeyore2502 (21 Mar 2009)

I would suggest like others said is to try and come to some sort of arrangement with him.


----------

